# 2011 Dungeon Set Up Pics



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Mr Scary on track








Gargoyles guarding the demon bat cell








Peppers ghost illusion with pneumatic pop up








Demon bat









The dungeon should be complete next weekend. Then we start the graveyard and house.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

This looks intriguing.... keep the photos coming. Always love to see a good Pepper's Ghost pulled off!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

looking forward to the next update


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks good so far.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Mr Scary is wired and ready to pounce with his smoky breathe










The spike wall pops out 11" inches at the top










Peppers ghost with a Skelton popup built in










The beast hanging from the ceiling flaps his right wing and right arm as people pass thru


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Bloody pop out spike wall


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Good job. I like the guy spewing fog.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

That is mr scary a six foot tall ogre on a linear actuator on track with pneumatic arms. He lights up green and spews fog from his nose and math. He s a family favorite.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. I see you had snow too. Any videos of the guy on the ceiling?


----------

